# way to harvest?



## trashed420 (Aug 26, 2008)

is there a way to harvest a plant with out killing it? so it regrows the bud


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2008)

search for "puffinafatty's" regeneration thread... 
"White widow fifth generation" or something like that...


----------



## trashed420 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks hick most helpful


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

trashed420 said:
			
		

> is there a way to harvest a plant with out killing it? so it regrows the bud


 
*Howdy Trashed :ciao:*

*:farm: I do it all the time, it is great for learning a strain and testing the stability of your favorites.* 

I just save the bottom 1/4 or so of the plant, BUDS/STEMS/LEAVES and of course roots   and flip the lights back to 24/0 for a few weeks while She revegges and then back to 12/12 for another harvest cycle.  

*Worked every time I tried, it with every strain I have.  Only with a very early original ICE did I get any hermies, and I suspect ICE is more stable nowadays.:hubba: *

*BTW, my thread is a grow journal [SnowWhite Generation 5]*


----------



## trashed420 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks fatty funny too as we are growing similar strains i also am growing a white widow strain lolz least now i can keep my plant alive as long as possible 
at this point my seed has broken the surface and wont stop comming cant wait till the shell is pushed away completely and leaves start growing


i would have a pic but its too small to even be seen in a pic :stuff-1125699181_i_and idk that is just a funny smiley :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

trashed420 said:
			
		

> thanks fatty funny too as we are growing similar strains i also am growing a white widow strain lolz least now i can keep my plant alive as long as possible
> at this point my seed has broken the surface and wont stop comming cant wait till the shell is pushed away completely and leaves start growing
> 
> 
> i would have a pic but its too small to even be seen in a pic :stuff-1125699181_i_and idk that is just a funny smiley :hubba:


 
*:farm: I am currently growing only my SnowWhite and She is a HAZE.  I grew Greenhouse White Widow about 10 years ago, She did fine in reveg, cloning, the strain is delicious, strong, and very easy to grow.  Just dont trim any of the lower plant at all, at harvest only take the top 2/3-3/4, making sure to leave all the lower buds to become your next harvest *


----------



## trashed420 (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks to everyone who has given me any advice
knowing is half the battle for me!


----------



## dimebag420 (Sep 6, 2008)

would this technique work for auto-flowering plants?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 6, 2008)

i dont think it would work for auto plants,there life span isnt but like 90 days i think... but i really am not postive about just my thoughts....


----------

